# Roy Jones on Stern yesterday



## tarabos (Mar 19, 2003)

amidst all the much about RJJ talking about his new rap album and his love for cock fighting, he did mention that he was very much considering taking on Holyfield for the right price....which was about 50 million.

so we'll see what happens with that. i will say one thing for him, you can tell he hasn't taken as many shots to the head as other heavyweights...he speaks clearly and for the most part seems to be pretty "with it"

last time i saw Holyfield speak publicly it was a mess. the poor guy is defintely showing the signs of brain damage if you ask me.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

Roy Jones Jr's interview on the Stern show was pretty entertaining, it made my morning. RJJ sounds very coherent and undamaged unlike a lot of other pugs who have stayed in the boxing game too long. For a boxer RJJ is no longer young, he's 34. I really enjoy watching him fight but hopefully he won't stay in the game too long and end up mentally or physically impaired. 

Anyway, during the interview I was chuckling when they started talking about RJJ's overbearing dad and how he used to mistreat a young Jr. by beating him with a pipe. Not that beating a kid with a pipe is funny, but Stern's and his crew's comments and jokes were funny...


----------



## tarabos (Mar 19, 2003)

from the sound of it he'll stick around a bit longer, but i doubt it will be that long. maybe the Holyfield fight and then someone else to go out on.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 23, 2003)

Someone out there will come up with the 50 mill for RJJ to fight Holy. Although he ought to fight Byrd or Johnson damn it. But in any case RJJ is a man in charge of his own destiny.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah...he was asked specifically _who_ he would fight, not if he would consider fighting holyfield. when asked who he would consider, holyfield was the first and only name he put on the table, no others...take it for what you will, i think he may see him as easy prey to go out on.

he then put the 50 mil price tag on the fight. i actually thought that was kind of cheap by today's standards...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 24, 2003)

Holyfield would be, IMO, the best fight for Roy Jr., right now. Evander has been through many pugilistic wars and he's on his last legs. Not to say that RJunior is not an excellent fighter, but if he were to fight someone like Lennox Lewis then it would be an entirely different story...  :asian:


----------

